# Signs that TKD Has Taken Over Your Life



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 11, 2003)

Take the Quiz 

*Signs that Taekwondo Has Taken Over Your Life*:

1. People find it difficult to carry on a conversation with you since you keep shifting between stances and practicing kicks while talking to them.
2. When tripping over your shoelaces you bounce up into fighting stance with a Kiap.
3. You answer your boss Ussss.
4. You tie your bathrobe belt like a Dhee; making sure that the ends are exactly even and the right way round.
5. You accept change from the cashier using a perfect knife hand with the thumb carefully tucked in.
6. Every time you handle a screwdriver or razor knife, etc. You just can't help changing grip from hammer to reverse to flip over to dagger grip etc. And your shop assistant is standing cautiously far, far away from you.
7. When you're outside doing a bit of gardening you "practice" with all the neat weapons.
8. You insist on showing your work colleagues your interesting set of bruises on your forearms and shins ever week.
9. Tell your Rugby playing mate he is a pansy because he wont train due to dislocated shoulder.
10. You enjoy limping into work and explaining what injury you got this week.
11. You shut the refrigerator door with a side thrust kick.
12. You open doors with front kicks.
13. You open a door with a front kick and the door bashes the boss as he is walking in.
14. Switching a light on or off requires a knife hand strike.
15. While using a knife hand strike to switch the lights on, you break the light switch and short out a fuse; leaving the house in the dark.
16. You shop for clothes based on whether you can kick in them.
17. The only clothes you'll wear are tight enough to reveal your fit physique but loose enough to spar in (when you get a spare minute).
18. You actually look forward to being told to work out on the bag.
19. The books in your toilet are Taekwondo patterns, and easy Korean for beginners.
20. The Twelve Days of Christmas becomes: one boxing bag, two boxing gloves, three shin pads (includes an extra pad for the one you'll inevitably lose), four TKD dobok's, five rolls of adhesive tape....twelve cases of Tiger Balm.
21. You look for a place to live based on the amount of practice space it provides.
22. While practicing patterns, you do an upper block and shatter the glass light fitting (needing several stitches and leaving the house in the dark).
23. You look for a place to live based on the amount of headroom it provides.
24. You refuse to wear shoes, and look scornfully aloof on those that need to during class.
25. As your classmate withers in pain on the floor, you fantasize about the quickest way to put him out of his misery.
26. You tell beginners that care is need not to be too aggressive, after you flatten some poor sod that tries to hit you.
27. While sparring with beginners you keep stopping to tell them that they are not hitting you hard enough.
28. When all your injuries heal, you go through withdrawals.
29. You view new students as fresh meat.
30. You look forward to working another technique line.
31. You eagerly volunteer to be the instructors demonstration assistant.
32. You believe that one and half a hours is far too short for a training session.
33. You enjoyed your last promotion test.
34. You say to the shop assistant in the men's store, "Nice pants, but I don't think I can kick in them."
35. "What was I doing in my office when I was spinning around and flailing my arms and legs? Ahhhhhmmmmmmm....."
36. The only way to open and close doors is with spinning kicks.
37. You have begun to master the reflex to commit a very messy homicide when, directly after someone finds out you practice martial arts, they immediately ask: "Are you a Black Belt?"
38. You have reached the phase of seeing everybody walking around with blinking little red cross hairs on all their vital spots.
39. The only way to operate a lift is to back-fist the correct floor button on the inside of the elevator, based on your memory of the button's location, before you get in far enough to see it.
40. The local orthopedic surgeons ask you take it easy because you are increasing their waiting lists.
41. Your email tag line is: Pain is Joy.

Check your score:
0-5 -- You need to train more.
5-10 -- You still have a life, you need to work on this.
15-20 -- It's getting serious.
20-30 -- Let me recommend therapy.
30+ -- You are beyond all hope!


----------



## karatekid1975 (Apr 12, 2003)

This should be fun. Ok, here's mine. I scored a 26. But I think I'm aready beyond help :shrug: :rofl:


----------



## Andi (Apr 12, 2003)

18. Not too bad I think. Just about keeping a slight grip on sanity.


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 12, 2003)

29. Crap, I'm in trouble.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

when TKD has taken over your life i think its time to find a better MA


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

iam serious about it

the funny thing is that TKD is a great sport but not a MA


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *iam serious about it
> 
> the funny thing is that TKD is a great sport but not a MA *



You too are not trying to lead this board down that long ugly *** road again are you???   

All I can say is "_Opinions are like a_holes, every single one of us has one_"...


----------



## moromoro (Apr 25, 2003)

well i thought it was funny this is the humor colum isnt it


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *well i thought it was funny this is the humor coloum isnt it *




Moromoro aka Terry,

You said seriously, therefore the readers will take you seriously. Now if you said Sarcastically, or had a :rofl: or other smile it might not have been taken as being serious and derogatory comment.  These TKD students might be your future students in the FMA, yet they will not approach you, if they do not respect you or like you.

I understand it is not a popularity contest for many, yet if you are trying to market yourself then you have to know your market, and not insult them.

I hope this helps


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks for clarifying that Rich... :asian: 

I guess I'm just too thin skinned when someone takes a swipe at my art. :shrug:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

> These TKD students might be your future students in the FMA,



ok i will use the icons nxt time its just a good friend of mine is a 5th degree black belt in ITF taekwondo  and i tell him this all the time, also i have shown him and his seniors and his class eskrima (private seminar) and oh boy about their TKD.... i sparred another 5th degree and it was just too funny i best leave this out......

:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by moromoro _
> *ok i will use the icons nxt time its just a good friend of mine is a 5th degree black belt in ITF taekwondo  and i tell him this all the time, also i have shown him and his seniors and his class eskrima (private seminar) and oh boy about their TKD.... i sparred another 5th degree and it was just too funny i best leave this out......
> 
> :rofl: *



Like they say, Theres always someone worse then you, Theres always someone better :asian: Just remember that when telling storys about other arts


----------



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

EVEN TKD:rofl:


----------

